# Compak K10 screw spinning but not burr



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Hi all, 

Just trying to get a K10 working that I bought some time ago but never got to try. The screw on top just starts spinning and the inner conical burr doesn't move when beans are put in. There is a indent/groove on the inner burr that can take a pin to stop it spinning (like the Niches has along with the screw). Is there something obvious I am missing? Even if there was a pin there is nowhere on the distributor/fan or top screw to connect with. Any help greatly appreciated. Does anyone have or has anyone had one of these? It's the dosered Pro Barista version (RS).


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

I have an F10 that I have been messing with a lot lately so may well be able to weigh in. Any chance you could post a vid?

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have one and as above a video would help


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Doesn't seem to let me upload .mp4 videos. Is this a common problem? Will try to do it on the laptop if I can't find a way on the phone.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Here is a pic. The screw at the top spins but not the inner burr.


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

And the top screw is screwed down hard? I am pretty sure the burr is only held in place by friction between the bean feeder and the sweeping fans below, so i guess this indicates it isnt screwed down properly

Sent from my IN2023 using Tapatalk


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks for responding .Yes I've screwed it down as hard as I can. When I tried to tighten by blocking the sweeping fan, after a bit of force the screw spins independently of the fan. Is this meant to happen? I'll try again with a video. Any thoughts from @coffeechap also appreciated given he has one too.


----------



## mdvineng (10 mo ago)

Is it just a case of the bolt being too long and it's bottoming out? Remove it and measure, try a washer under the head or shorten it a bit, if too long.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

mdvineng said:


> Is it just a case of the bolt being too long and it's bottoming out? Remove it and measure, try a washer under the head or shorten it a bit, if too long.


Thanks good tip. I've checked again and you are right the issue is with the feeder not the screw. It doesn't seem to be making enough contact with the inner burr, allowing it to spin freely. Still can't upload a video for some reason.

I've turned the feeder upside down and its now preventing the inner burr spinning freely but it looks odd and ugly. Presumably it will work now. Does this mean the feeder has become worn?


----------



## mdvineng (10 mo ago)

M_H_S said:


> Thanks good tip. I've checked again and you are right the issue is with the feeder not the screw. It doesn't seem to be making enough contact with the inner burr, allowing it to spin freely. Still can't upload a video for some reason.
> 
> I've turned the feeder upside down and its now preventing the inner burr spinning freely but it looks odd and ugly. Presumably it will work now. Does this mean the feeder has become worn?


Without pictures of both surfaces, difficult to tell but that picture shows the same configuration as my Niche. The feeder arms need to be trailing direction of rotation to dispel the grounds, if the arms are leading, they will pull the grounds in. Highly likely the last person put it together incorrectly 🤷‍♂️


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

I think the feeder is the same both ways round. I'm quite sure the screw is meant to be the way it is in the first pic because when you do its flush. Also seems to be that way in videos I've seen. But that allows the burr to move freely regardless of the tightness of the screw.


----------



## mdvineng (10 mo ago)

It's OK, I mixed up the exit feeder arms, doh! Just back in the house after 2hrs working in the freezing garage. 
Back on track, there is enough wear on that lower surface to potentially lose grip if tolerances are tight. Add a washer to take up the slack. Then test it.


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

Thanks does anyone know a UK retailer that stocks feeders for k10s?


----------



## M_H_S (Jun 6, 2018)

GOT IT WORKING now with the feeder on upside down as the correct side is worn for some reason. Thanks @mdvineng! Just wondering though @tobyjrn6 and @coffeechap how do you both use yours? Are you single dosing? If so how? Have you taken the doser off or are you using some kind of puffer?


----------



## tobyjrn6 (Dec 22, 2016)

M_H_S said:


> GOT IT WORKING now with the feeder on upside down as the correct side is worn for some reason. Thanks @mdvineng! Just wondering though @tobyjrn6 and @coffeechap how do you both use yours? Are you single dosing? If so how? Have you taken the doser off or are you using some kind of puffer?


Ah sorry i didn't catch this. To be honest I'm lazy and just leave a few shots worth of beans in the hopper and do a little purge at the start of each day. The girlfriend and i drink though 4-5 shots a day so nothing is getting too stale. That said i will probably switch to a niche soon.

When messing around with it, i do find i can pretty much clear the chamber and shoot if i put my tamper on top of the rubber funnel piece that sits on top of the top burr carrier and give it a few pumps whilst the grinder is running


----------

